
Ask HN: Good books on Clickstream Analysis? - scottmcdot
Struggling to find any books using Google Books or Goodreads - perhaps the title is something other than &quot;Clickstream&quot; or it&#x27;s embedded as a chapter of a general analytics book. Has anyone come across anything on the topic?
======
rubyfan
What are you hoping to learn?

~~~
scottmcdot
I don't know what I don't know about Clickstream analysis.

